# [EVDL] How good are Deka Golf Cart batteries?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Batteries Plus just opened a store in my town. Since I've planning on
buying new batteries next month I figured I'd see what they have to offer.

They have a couple options that look good on paper, a GC110 and a GC115
made by Deka (East Penn)

I know Deka makes a good gel cell, but I've not heard of anyone using
their GC batteries in an EV.

Since I'm going to buy a whole pallet, the guy there is going to give me
what sounds like a pretty good deal $99 for the GC115 or $89 for the
GC110.

So anyone have experience with these?

Is it still better to get the individual cell caps or do the gang caps
work better these days than they did 10 years ago?

Thanks.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have used the gang caps with good sucess for over 15 years. I
did hear of leaks but that was the battery brand's case deformities,
and not the caps (I never had any leaky caps. But individual or 
ganged, it is a personal perference. I know ganged saved me a lot
of time during monthly maintenance.

I do not have any experience with either the East Penn GC110 or GC115
batteries. But contact Rick Bouwknegt has experience with East Penn
GC115 batteries in his Saturn conversion EV
http://www.evalbum.com/2157

Looking at the Batteries Plus site
http://www.batteriesplus.com/products/574-SLI/6646-Golf-Cart-Batteries/133275-Lido/Runabout-Classic/Runabout-Classic/1.aspx

http://www.batteriesplus.com/product/33332-SLIGC110-6-volt-Battery/574-SLI/6646-Golf-Cart-Batteries/133275-Lido/Runabout-Classic/Runabout-Classic.aspx
GC110

http://www.batteriesplus.com/product/26746-SLIGC115-6Volt-Battery/574-SLI/6646-Golf-Cart-Batteries/133275-Lido/Runabout-Classic/Runabout-Classic.aspx
GC115

Specifications of Deka batteries
http://www.dekabatteries.com/assets/base/0248.pdf

The prices seem comparable
http://autopartsbuy.info/club-car-golf-cart-flip-flop-rear-back-seat-kit/
Hopefully they are fresh (not old) batteries.

Detail breakdown of various traction batteries (2nd post)
http://server1.buggiesunlimited.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=41646

6-Volt Batteries
Trojan batteries specifications:
T-105, 447Min @25Amps, 115Min @75Amps, 225Ah @20Amps, 62 Lbs;
T-125, 488Min @25Amps, 132Min @75Amps, 240Ah @20Amps, 66 Lbs;
T-145, 530Min @25Amps, 145Min @75Amps, 260AH @20Amps, 72 Lbs

Exide:
E3600, 390Min @25Amps, [email protected] 5.25V, 186Ah @20Amps, 62 Lbs;
GC-5, 480Min @25Amps, [email protected] 5.25V, 226Ah @20Amps, 65 Lbs;
GC2-H, 525Min @25Amps, [email protected] 5.25V, 245Ah @20Amps, 68 Lbs;

NAPA 8144 (mfg. by Exide - equivilalent to Exide 3600)
390Min @25Amps, 110Min @75Amps, 186Ah @20 Amps, 62 Lbs

NAPA 8146 (mfg. by Exide - equivilalent to Exide GC-5)
480Min @25Amps, 135Min @75Amps, 226Ah @20 Amps, 65 Lbs

StowAway STGC2 (Mfg. by Exide for Sams Clubs, equivilalent to Exide E3600)
390Min @25Amps, 110Min @75Amps, 186Ah @20Amps, 62 Lbs

US Battery:
US-1800, 392Min @25Amps, 107Min @75Amps, 208Ah @20Amps, 56 Lbs;
US-2000, 445Min @25Amps, 114Min @75Amps, 216Ah @20Amps, 59 Lbs;
US-2200, 474Min @25Amps, 122Min @75Amps, 232Ah @20Amps, 63 Lbs;
US-125, 517Min @25Amps, 140Min @75Amps, 242Ah @20Amps, 67 Lbs;
US-145, 562Min @25Amps, 154Min @75Amps, 251Ah @20Amps, 70 Lbs;

Deka Batteries:
GC10, (?Min @25Amps), 100Min @75Amps, 190Ah @20Amps, 59 Lbs
GC15, (?Min @25Amps), 115Min @75Amps, 215Ah @20Amps, 63 Lbs
GC25, 488Min @25Amps, 132Min @75Amps, 235Ah @20Amps, 67 Lbs 






{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/How-good-are-Deka-Golf-Cart-batteries-tp3440796p3441558.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 11 Apr 2011 at 3:21, brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > Detail breakdown of various traction batteries (2nd post)
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah well, I'm sure you know the old joke about the three types of liars
1) Liars
2) Damn liars
3) Battery salesmen

I wasn't really looking for info on specs, but rather real world experience.

Thanks for the info about Rick and the comments about the ganged caps.

>
> I have used the gang caps with good sucess for over 15 years. I
> did hear of leaks but that was the battery brand's case deformities,
> and not the caps (I never had any leaky caps. But individual or
> ganged, it is a personal perference. I know ganged saved me a lot
> of time during monthly maintenance.
>
> I do not have any experience with either the East Penn GC110 or GC115
> batteries. But contact Rick Bouwknegt has experience with East Penn
> GC115 batteries in his Saturn conversion EV
> http://www.evalbum.com/2157
>
> Looking at the Batteries Plus site
> http://www.batteriesplus.com/products/574-SLI/6646-Golf-Cart-Batteries/133275-Lido/Runabout-Classic/Runabout-Classic/1.aspx
>
> http://www.batteriesplus.com/product/33332-SLIGC110-6-volt-Battery/574-SLI/6646-Golf-Cart-Batteries/133275-Lido/Runabout-Classic/Runabout-Classic.aspx
> GC110
>
> http://www.batteriesplus.com/product/26746-SLIGC115-6Volt-Battery/574-SLI/6646-Golf-Cart-Batteries/133275-Lido/Runabout-Classic/Runabout-Classic.aspx
> GC115
>
> Specifications of Deka batteries
> http://www.dekabatteries.com/assets/base/0248.pdf
>
> The prices seem comparable
> http://autopartsbuy.info/club-car-golf-cart-flip-flop-rear-back-seat-kit/
> Hopefully they are fresh (not old) batteries.
>
> Detail breakdown of various traction batteries (2nd post)
> http://server1.buggiesunlimited.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=41646
>
> 6-Volt Batteries
> Trojan batteries specifications:
> T-105, 447Min @25Amps, 115Min @75Amps, 225Ah @20Amps, 62 Lbs;
> T-125, 488Min @25Amps, 132Min @75Amps, 240Ah @20Amps, 66 Lbs;
> T-145, 530Min @25Amps, 145Min @75Amps, 260AH @20Amps, 72 Lbs
>
> Exide:
> E3600, 390Min @25Amps, [email protected] 5.25V, 186Ah @20Amps, 62 Lbs;
> GC-5, 480Min @25Amps, [email protected] 5.25V, 226Ah @20Amps, 65 Lbs;
> GC2-H, 525Min @25Amps, [email protected] 5.25V, 245Ah @20Amps, 68 Lbs;
>
> NAPA 8144 (mfg. by Exide - equivilalent to Exide 3600)
> 390Min @25Amps, 110Min @75Amps, 186Ah @20 Amps, 62 Lbs
>
> NAPA 8146 (mfg. by Exide - equivilalent to Exide GC-5)
> 480Min @25Amps, 135Min @75Amps, 226Ah @20 Amps, 65 Lbs
>
> StowAway STGC2 (Mfg. by Exide for Sams Clubs, equivilalent to Exide E3600)
> 390Min @25Amps, 110Min @75Amps, 186Ah @20Amps, 62 Lbs
>
> US Battery:
> US-1800, 392Min @25Amps, 107Min @75Amps, 208Ah @20Amps, 56 Lbs;
> US-2000, 445Min @25Amps, 114Min @75Amps, 216Ah @20Amps, 59 Lbs;
> US-2200, 474Min @25Amps, 122Min @75Amps, 232Ah @20Amps, 63 Lbs;
> US-125, 517Min @25Amps, 140Min @75Amps, 242Ah @20Amps, 67 Lbs;
> US-145, 562Min @25Amps, 154Min @75Amps, 251Ah @20Amps, 70 Lbs;
>
> Deka Batteries:
> GC10, (?Min @25Amps), 100Min @75Amps, 190Ah @20Amps, 59 Lbs
> GC15, (?Min @25Amps), 115Min @75Amps, 215Ah @20Amps, 63 Lbs
> GC25, 488Min @25Amps, 132Min @75Amps, 235Ah @20Amps, 67 Lbs
>
>
>
>
>
>
> {brucedp.150m.com}
>
> --
> View this message in context:
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/How-good-are-Deka-Golf-Cart-batteries-tp3440796p3441558.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

